# pykde4-4.11.1 kompiliert nicht [gelöst]

## deranonyme

Hallo

Ich bin gerade dabei mein System nach Prozessorwechsel mit emerge -eav world an den neuem Prozessor anzupassen. Leider will pykde4 nicht durchkompilieren. Ich bekomme folgende Fehlermeldung beim Abbruch:

sip: Deprecation warning: /var/tmp/portage/kde-bese/pykde4-4.11.1/sip/kdeui/kxmlguibuilder.sip:41 Annotations should not be used in explicit C/C++ signatures

make[2]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/pykde4_4.11.1/work/pykde4-4.11.1-python2_7/CMakeFiles 14 15 16 17 18 19 

[ 14%] Build target python_module_PyKDE4_kdecore

sip: KMimeTypeValidator: :fixup has versioned and unversioned overload

....

So, ich hoffe ich habe alles richtig abgetippt uns jemand kann mir helfen.

DankeLast edited by deranonyme on Sun Sep 22, 2013 6:06 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Josef.95

Das ganze klingt ein wenig nach sip-4.15 Siehe dazu auch im Bug 485378

Versuche es mit 

```
emerge -av1 =sip-4.14.7 =PyQt4-4.10.2 pykde4
```

----------

## deranonyme

Danke, das hat geholfen.   :Very Happy: 

Frank

----------

